

New Algorithms Match Police Sketches to Real Mug Shots, Helping Nab Suspects  - pier0
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2011-03/new-algorithms-match-police-sketches-real-mug-shots-helping-nab-suspects

======
bediger
Perhaps 8th Grade art teachers could also use this algorithm to match
"subject" to "portrait" as a method of grading. After all, "police sketches"
most often resemble 8th Grade art projects.

